# B13 springs custom made



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I just got my KYB AGX for my Sentra B13.
Im about to get my springs cutim made.
I read a lot and saw that spring rates of 300front and 200rear are good numbers. MAybe a little stiff for street use, not sure yet.
The doubt im having is about the length, i have been doing some numbers and im not sure if they are ok because they tell me that the new springs would need to be a lot shorter than stock.
Does anybody know spring heights so I can get an idea??
I think Ill lower the car about 1.5inches front and 1 inch rear.
What do you think of this setup?
Thanks :fluffy:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why not just buy road magnet springs or hyperco springs that are already ready to go and designed for our cars with proper spring rates etc.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Because I live about 15000kms away from you and here they dont exist.
Any info on the Height would help a lot, I cant beleive no one knows any height.
Thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

where do you live im sure they can ship and they can exist there is a group purchase going on for road magnets on sr20 board and im 100 % sure they can ship to you wherever you are.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I live in Uruguay South America and bringing the coils here would be at least $200 and the cost should be $400.
Here I can get all 4 made for only $120.
I know the stiffness and just need to know the length or height.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

dburone said:


> I live in Uruguay South America and bringing the coils here would be at least $200 and the cost should be $400.
> Here I can get all 4 made for only $120.
> I know the stiffness and just need to know the length or height.


If you know the spring rate you desire and the ride height you want, you will probably just need to give the spring manufacturer a set of stock springs as well as corner weights and motion ratios, and he can calculate the spring lengths. 

It's not as simple as measuring an existing aftermarket spring's length, as the design of the spring (liner or progressive, and whether or not 'dead' coils are used) and the wire diameter (thickness) will affect the free-length, even for a given ride height. 

I have had custom springs made in the past, and all I did was supply the manufacturer with a set of OEM springs, the corner weights, the motion ratios, the minimum free lengths (to avoid having the springs dropping out from their perches) and my desired new rates and ride heights.

HTH,
Bob


----------

